
Rain and Water Effect Experiments - antouank
http://tympanus.net/codrops/2015/11/04/rain-water-effect-experiments/
======
gus_massa
Nice! But the initial drops are too similar to a perfect oval. You can try to
make some randomness to the initial shape to make it more realistic. (It's
much easier to say this than to make a simple model that looks good.)

~~~
lbebber
I did try that, but weirdly shaped drops looked weird on the animation! I was
meaning to add a couple of drops close to each other to mitigate that but had
no time for experimenting anymore.

~~~
yabun
Another issue is that when a big drop falls, the small drops that it leaves
behind are equally sized and equally spaced.

------
iamleppert
Great job! I'm wondering if you'll post the source before it was transformed
with browserify?

~~~
lbebber
I will - I have to clean up some stuff first though!

~~~
iamleppert
Don't worry about that! Just post it and have other people work on it for you
;)

------
AceJohnny2
I want this as an Android Live wallpaper.

I've been wanting this for years. All the "rain" live wallpapers I've found
out there were basically video players. I wanted something you could apply
your own backdrop to, control rain amount, stickiness, and possibly even angle
of flow depending on phone orientation.

Unfortunately, my specialty is embedded dev, not GL, so I've been waiting for
someone else with the skills to do so :)

------
strayptr
When I download the source and try to open index.html in Chrome, it doesn't
work.

"Unhandled promise rejection DOMException: Failed to execute 'texImage2D' on
'WebGLRenderingContext': Tainted canvases may not be loaded."

Does anyone know how to get it working? Thanks!

~~~
Fastidious
You need to run it from a web server. Open a shell on the root directory and
run `python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8888` on it. Browse to `localhost` on 8888.

~~~
lectrick
Why wouldn't (or shouldn't) one be able to make it run standalone?

~~~
shitloadofbooks
It's to do with the browser security model and JavaScript restrictions on
file:// paths.

I'm not entirely sure of the class of attack that it prevents, but it's been
that way for quite a while now.

~~~
scott_karana
For a while, browsers allowed unfettered Javascript access to local files, so
malware sites would just get users to save the site, and run it.

Tada, access to local files, or unlimited XHR requests for DDoSing, etc. :-)

------
btbuildem
I wonder how many slo-mo rain-on-glass videos you guys watched while making
this.. Looks very impressive!

Something about the large droplets' trails is a bit uncanny valley-ish, I
think it's the regularity of distances between the trail spots?

~~~
scott_karana
> Something about the large droplets' trails is a bit uncanny valley-ish, I
> think it's the regularity of distances between the trail spots?

Yeah. I think it's due to that, _and_ the low terminal velocity of the
droplets.

Still very convincing, IMO. If I wasn't looking for it, I would have just
assumed it was a video.

------
gotchange
Very cool, I love it but one point though is that the rain drops look to me
like they're being observed from some point (vantage point) outside in the
rain and not from inside behind the glass.

Any of you guys have noticed this or it's just me?

------
snomad
For reference, you may want to check this out (2 to the right)
[http://californiawaterfoundation.org/](http://californiawaterfoundation.org/)

~~~
brookside
Some long class names on that page!

    
    
      class="they-say-its-never-too-late-to-change"

------
hccampos
It looks ridiculously cool. We will definitely have to add this to Goo Create
somehow, either as a fullscreen post-effect or as a special shader to apply to
windows or other transparent objects.

------
AceJohnny2
Now all it needs is to be combined with [http://rain.today](http://rain.today)
for the ambient sound, and it'd be perfect.

------
gergoerdi
Does the background show Singapore's Marina Bay for everyone else, or is it
based on IP geo-location? (obligatory "I can see our house from here!")

~~~
cjg
I get Marina Bay as a background and I'm not in Asia.

------
thegreatpeter
This is awesome. I'd like to see more of this stuff

------
dandare
I am very impressed, great job!

------
P3R3
incredible work

